# Stinky breath?!?



## mychiisqueen

Emma has the worst breath... I brush her teeth a lot now which she doesn't mind anymore she's got accustom to it. But it's never ending I can't get the nasty plaque off and I can't get to the back of her mouth. Any suggestion?

I use this peanut flavored tooth paste I got at Petsmart it doesn't smell to good itself but better than her poop scented breath (she doesn't eat poop) her teeth are crowded and not very nice. I don't know what to do 

She eats the royal canin kibbles and she used to love carrots but I think I carroted her out


----------



## Yoshismom

Well many things can cause bad breath. I am not sure if Royal Canin has fish oil in it but this can also cause a fishy breath. Bad teeth can cause stinky breath also. My Yoshi had stinky breath forever and I would take him to the vet and have his teeth cleaned or pulled, It frustrated me so bad as the kisses were really smelly, LOL! Finally I took him to the vet and talked to him and we discussed some of the reasons the breath could smell and he asked if his anal glands needed expressed. I told the vet that I had never smelled Yoshis glands and he has never scooted or released them anywhere. The vet expressed them anyway just in case and he got the nastiest pasty mess out, he said that it had been building up for some time:-( Apparently Yoshi would clean that area at night when I was asleep so it gave him that disgusting odor. Once the vet expressed his glands the odor was gone for months When ever his breath starts smelling again I just express his anal glands and no more odor;-)

I just thought I would throw that in as you never know, LOL!


----------



## mychiisqueen

Lol that sounds ....gross.. haha. But maybe that's the cause? How do you express anal glands can you do that yourself or is it best the vet does it? (i'll have to ask my bfs mom maybe she can do it) But Emma's breath isn't fishy smelling it smells like rotting food to be honest it smells like a garbage dumpster! But Emma does have really bad teeth I can see the browny plaque on her teeth and I'm keeping up with the brushing but it's so stuck on there!! My boyfriend's mom said that when we get Emma spayed she will talk to the vet about our options. She'd extract the one tooth herself but doesn't have the pain medication anymore..

It's funny after having Emma and being so involved in what's going on with her it makes me want to switch my college career into Veterinary rather then Medical Office Admin 

Thanks Yoshismom !!


----------



## OrchardLane

We use LebaIII on all of our dogs. Their breath is amazing, no plaque and our vet's use our dogs as role models for other pets with dental issues. 

LebaIII is so easy to use and takes less time than brushing BUT it gives you better results. 

http://www.leba.org/ 

You can definitely express the anal glands yourself (or have the BF's Mom do it) but I always suggest having your vet show you first as if you do it incorrectly you can actually damage the sensitive tissue around the anus or worse rupture the gland.

When Emma goes in for her spay - it would be a good idea to have a dental cleaning done at that time as well as extraction of any bad teeth.


----------



## Chili-mom

OrchardLane said:


> We use LebaIII on all of our dogs. Their breath is amazing, no plaque and our vet's use our dogs as role models for other pets with dental issues.
> 
> LebaIII is so easy to use and takes less time than brushing BUT it gives you better results.
> 
> http://www.leba.org/
> 
> You can definitely express the anal glands yourself (or have the BF's Mom do it) but I always suggest having your vet show you first as if you do it incorrectly you can actually damage the sensitive tissue around the anus or worse rupture the gland.
> 
> When Emma goes in for her spay - it would be a good idea to have a dental cleaning done at that time as well as extraction of any bad teeth.


I'm interested in the product you mentioned but the link you gave doesn't seem to take me to the product can you post a more direct link. I sometimes have trouble finding things


----------



## mychiisqueen

OrchardLane said:


> We use LebaIII on all of our dogs. Their breath is amazing, no plaque and our vet's use our dogs as role models for other pets with dental issues.
> 
> LebaIII is so easy to use and takes less time than brushing BUT it gives you better results.


Ohh okay I looked it up online and found that Global Petfoods in a few towns over has it.. I am going to call the store near me to see if it has it before going to get it.

Do you know approximately how much it costs?

I love chihuahua-people forum everyone is so helpful and nice!


----------



## LucyGirl

Lucy had very bad breath about a month ago....so I went to Petco and got her mints...they worked pretty well. I give her one a day. 

I also got bad breath spray and every night I give her 3-4 squirts of this.

Using these two products seemed to help with her bad breath. You might want to try that! Good Luck!


----------



## OrchardLane

Chili-mom said:


> I'm interested in the product you mentioned but the link you gave doesn't seem to take me to the product can you post a more direct link. I sometimes have trouble finding things


Well that is because in my rush to post the link (I typed it out from memory - which was silly of me to do haha) I posted the WRONG one haha

So sorry. I normally have a better memory than that ....

Here is the correct link. There are photos ... information on the double blind trials ... etc etc etc


----------



## mychiisqueen

me again the one with the dog with the garabage breath 

I called the global petfoods store that's in my city and the lady there said they do not carry that product but they carry one called petz life oral care spray and a gel. She said on the phone that she believes its better. 

But I don't know if I should continue my search for the LebaIII or go and get this petz life spray

the website for this spray is www.petzlife.com

Ugh I hate decisions!!!! I really just want to find the lebaIII that Yoshismom uses because she says its good and I trust another furbaby's mom over a store but the other retailer near me doesn't sell it either they've switched to the petzlife too..


----------



## Jangles021204

Petz Life is supposed to be good, too. Certainly worth a try!


----------



## OrchardLane

One of my long time friends is a groomer and she uses Petzlife. She has had good results with it. Our Global carries both but we order it direct for our Chis 

The only thing that concerns me with Petzlife is that they haven't been around as long as Leba.


----------



## Jayne

Yoshismom said:


> Well many things can cause bad breath. *I am not sure if Royal Canin has fish oil in it but this can also cause a fishy breath*. Bad teeth can cause stinky breath also. My Yoshi had stinky breath forever and I would take him to the vet and have his teeth cleaned or pulled, It frustrated me so bad as the kisses were really smelly, LOL! Finally I took him to the vet and talked to him and we discussed some of the reasons the breath could smell and he asked if his anal glands needed expressed. I told the vet that I had never smelled Yoshis glands and he has never scooted or released them anywhere. The vet expressed them anyway just in case and he got the nastiest pasty mess out, he said that it had been building up for some time:-( Apparently Yoshi would clean that area at night when I was asleep so it gave him that disgusting odor. Once the vet expressed his glands the odor was gone for months When ever his breath starts smelling again I just express his anal glands and no more odor;-)
> 
> I just thought I would throw that in as you never know, LOL!


Ahhh , Tyson has awful fishy breath and he is fed RC... I was worrying about his teeth but the vet said they look fine so it must be the RC !! 
Thanks for that Michelle


----------



## barefoot

When we exclusively fed a RAW diet we didn't have any doggy breath. There poop didn't really smell either. Now we are feeding some kibble I notice odor at both ends.  

So I am sure diet has something to do with it. My dentist told me that alot of peoples bad breath can be from funky stomach.

Emma


----------



## catz4m8z

Adam, at 3months, has no odour to his breath at all but little sis Hannah has yucky breath. So horrible she has developed the nickname a£$ebreath!! Then again her puppy food kinda smells like a£$e too!! Guess you do reap what you sow!!!


----------



## mychiisqueen

I started using petzlife gel 6 days ago and I am already seeing results i was pretty amazed when I inspected Emma's teeth and they are looking better already.

She doesn't mind it either she seems to like it. 

I am definitely happy with the product so far


----------



## *Tricia*

mychiisqueen said:


> I started using petzlife gel 6 days ago and I am already seeing results i was pretty amazed when I inspected Emma's teeth and they are looking better already.
> 
> She doesn't mind it either she seems to like it.
> 
> I am definitely happy with the product so far


Are you using the spray or the gel? I was planning on getting some this weekend so I'm really happy to hear that you're seeing good results


----------



## mychiisqueen

I am using the gel i am definitely happy with it


----------



## ILoveMyLeo

I brush Leo's teeth. He doesn't enjoy it but loves to eat the paste, lol. He has pretty bad breath and crowded teeth. I give him rawhide treated with baking soda and it helps clean his teeth and has improved his breath somewhat. Maybe I've just gotten used to his stinky kisses, lol.


----------



## Babygirl Tipsy

I just picked up the Petzlife spray. I'll let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## mychiisqueen

I love the petz life gel.. i've been using it since october 11th and seeing huge results in emma's teeth. And the stink is going away THANKFULLY


----------



## KayC

Zoey eats RC puppy 33 and has no stinky breath


----------



## jacksmom

Hi, I would like some of this(lebaIII) as well but can't get to an actually website that sells it??


----------

